# Opinions on a new setup?



## Dave.s (Sep 26, 2014)

looking at this set up for salmon/steelhead... Ugly Stik GX2 9' medium action with Shimano Sahara FE 2500 or 3000 reel. I'm trying to stay under $175 for the set up.

What do you guys think?

Next step will be getting a good set of chest waders, leaning towards neoprene boot on....


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Dave.s said:


> looking at this set up for salmon/steelhead... Ugly Stik GX2 9' medium action with Shimano Sahara FE 2500 or 3000 reel. I'm trying to stay under $175 for the set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the ugly stick gx2 for spoons and etc. I like it. Has a lot of back bone. And boot on waders aren't that comfy, fyi


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Shamino Sahara as my reel and I think it works great for steel. 

I agree with zack on the waders tho, better off getting a nice pair of breathable waders and boots for more comfort. 



ztkaz said:


> I have the ugly stick gx2 for spoons and etc. I like it. Has a lot of back bone. And boot on waders aren't that comfy, fyi






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Only advantage to neoprene bootfoot waders is warmth... But I wore my breathable waders all winter long and was just fine as long as you layer appropriately, which is much easier to do under breathable waders. Neoprene sucks, in my opinion, especially if you're fishing more than just the drive up spots. And have to do some walking. Go with stocking foot breathables and a decent pair of boots.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I have the 9' GX2 as well, just bought a new 10'6" fenwick with cabelas gift cards I had stacked up to go with it. 

Used the 9' gx2 all last year and never had problems. Just can't make as long as a drift. 

As for the neoprene waders, I have some as well and they do suck walking far distances in... But i am with you I do it on a budget and I just suck it up, its not that bad. But my next purchase of waders will be breathable's ( When I learn not to be so hard on my gear lol)


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

What all are you planning on fishing the setup with? (spoons, spinners, floats, jigs, spawn sacs, etc)

I would highly recommend a longer rod if you're fishing in the river. (Shimano Clarus 13' is great for the price ($99), and the Fenwick HMX series is also very nice for the price (~$40-50)

The Ugly Stik does seem like a good stick for Salmon though, can't say much about steelhead.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are mainly drift fishing you might want to look into a noodle rod. Mines 10'6 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

I've used those rod float fishing for steelhead and actually prefer it over my 13 foot noddle rod. 9 foot is a good size rod, without it being a light action rod just make sure your drag isn't too tight cause the bendy rod won't take the impact the line will. As is said before it has a good amount of back bone for fighting these fish. A lot of people diss ugly stik, I honestloce the rods not so much a fan of the gx2 over the original ugly stik but I still own gx2 and enjoy it.


----------



## Dave.s (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe i will look into the waders a little more but I dont know what ill do as far as that goes. Anybody have an opinion on a good set of breathables/boots that wont break my wallet?

As far as the type of fishing im looking at drifting/float and spinners.. or whatever is working that day. Ive never been steelie fishing in OH so i guess it will be trial and error until i figure out what works.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Dave.s said:


> Maybe i will look into the waders a little more but I dont know what ill do as far as that goes. Anybody have an opinion on a good set of breathables/boots that wont break my wallet?
> 
> As far as the type of fishing im looking at drifting/float and spinners.. or whatever is working that day. Ive never been steelie fishing in OH so i guess it will be trial and error until i figure out what works.


Honestly tough to get anything that will last more than one or two seasons (of moderate use/hiking) for under the 200$ mark. That being said I think it's crazy to spend 6-700 on waders. Light use with relatively little abuse you may be able to get away with Hodgmans or cabelas breathables for cheap. Minor leaks aren't that bad until the dog days of January. 

I second the posts on here about using a longer rod. I fish a 10'6" 7 wt and a 13' float rod. 13 footer is great for sustaining the force of these fish in the rivers. 10'6" has great backbone but a little less play in the tip. You'll get better hooksets and be able to handle the fight better as well as having less line on the water for both better drifting and setting the hook. 13 may be a little overkill for rocky, chagrin, or creeks but perfect for grand and hoga. Something in the 10-11' range may offer better versatility for switching from spoons and spinners to float fishing.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Fenwick hmx 10'6" is best all around stick for hardware and drifting. Can be found for 80$ new.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

And for the love of god dont skimp on waders. You will not regret it. Owned 2 150$ pairs of bootfoot waders and each lasted about 1/4 a season before leaking. Have had my Patagonias for almost 2 seasons with absolutely zero issues. Got the waders for 225 (on sale I believe) and Patagonia rock grip boots with studs for like 150. If you fish as much and as hard as I and some others do, cheap waders will not cut it. The comfort and durability alone are well worth the price.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Now you guys are making me second think MY wader purchase haha I currently have breathables with Korker boots, but I was thinking about getting a pair of the Cabelas 5mm Neoprene's with the 1000gram thinsulate in the boots for then it's cold out. Anybody have these for winter fishing? I think I have blood circulation issues or something cause with my breathables in the winter, my toes get frozen and I can hardly feel them...


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

RStock521 said:


> Now you guys are making me second think MY wader purchase haha I currently have breathables with Korker boots, but I was thinking about getting a pair of the Cabelas 5mm Neoprene's with the 1000gram thinsulate in the boots for then it's cold out. Anybody have these for winter fishing? I think I have blood circulation issues or something cause with my breathables in the winter, my toes get frozen and I can hardly feel them...


You can be just as warm with the right layers in breathable waders than bootfoot, sometimes even warmer. It sure is a heck of a lot more comfortable too and you're more stable walking the terrain. If your toes are getting too cold, I always do the Indian dance to help me catch some steelhead (and keep my feet warm). Just need to get blood circulating.

These aren't the greatest top of the line, but for the price and name, pretty decent.

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIMMS-BLACKFOOT-STOCKINGFOOT-WADERS-ALL-SIZES-/131051665711?pt=US_Mens_Athleticwear&hash=item1e8349b92f"]Simms Blackfoot Stockingfoot Waders All Sizes | eBay[/ame]

Cabela's has some good breathables from what I hear and their customer service is typically top notch. There's deals out there that won't break the bank and if maintained/cleaned properly, they'll last you many seasons (if you don't go sliding down any hills or anything like that )


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> And for the love of god dont skimp on waders.


Some of the best advice you'll get...heres a link to a helpful article http://www.in-fisherman.com/gear-accessories/the-quest-for-bullet-proof-tough-waders

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

RStock521 said:


> I think I have blood circulation issues or something cause with my breathables in the winter, my toes get frozen and I can hardly feel them...


The solution to that is to get boots that are 1.5-2 sizes big, and wear two thick pairs of wool socks. Boots that barely fit 1 pair of wool socks, or boots that so small enough to prohibit you from freely moving your toes will cause more issues than the actual type of boot.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

RStock521 said:


> Now you guys are making me second think MY wader purchase haha I currently have breathables with Korker boots, but I was thinking about getting a pair of the Cabelas 5mm Neoprene's with the 1000gram thinsulate in the boots for then it's cold out. Anybody have these for winter fishing? I think I have blood circulation issues or something cause with my breathables in the winter, my toes get frozen and I can hardly feel them...


Korkers make good boots. And as far as toes getting cold, get some good moisture wicking wool socks. Ill usually wear liner socks, a thin wool pair, and then a thick wool pair. My toes still get a bit cold during the coldest conditions, but the stability benefits from permeable boots vs bootfoot waders outweighs the warmth benefits of bootfoot.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I appreciate the tips, guys. I think my problem is that the stockingfoot itself it too small. I have a size 12-13 foot and have the size 14 korkers, but whenever I put my foot in (I do wear wool ski socks), they feel pretty tight.  I have a pair of Hodgeman size L waders, but maybe I'll have to stop at Cabelas next time I'm in Cbus and try their brand waders out.


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

RStock521 said:


> I appreciate the tips, guys. I think my problem is that the stockingfoot itself it too small. I have a size 12-13 foot and have the size 14 korkers, but whenever I put my foot in (I do wear wool ski socks), they feel pretty tight. I have a pair of Hodgeman size L waders, but maybe I'll have to stop at Cabelas next time I'm in Cbus and try their brand waders out.


If the Hodgeman run similar to Simms, your stockingfoot is definitely too small (Large is 9-11), it may be a good idea to try out the XL-Short or something along those lines. Who knows, maybe the Hodgeman would work perfect for you once you get the right sizing?


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

To go off iggyfly's point... If you spend the money on patagonia, they've got a darn good warranty, as well that you won't get with the cheaper options, I've had mine replaced free of charge... And they're so so comfortable.

Frozen toes and circulation issues could be caused by having a boot that's too small, they should be 2 sizes bigger than you normally wear.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

I used my boot foots from gander, trog frogs?, for half a season before I bought my breathables and a set of cheaper wading shoes. Have not regretted that decision for a second. After five hours of wading the comfort of a lighter set of waders really is helpful. As far as rods, outside of fly rods I've seen folks land steelies on anything and everything. That said I find it so much more enjoyable using a rod designed for steelhead, long and light, or a noodle.


----------

